# What shows to see in LV for family



## wegottago (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,
We'll be visiting LV in August.  Can you recommend shows / activities for us 2 adults and 2 kids boy age 11 and girl 8-1/2.  I know about visiting the hotels and outside shows (like Bellagio water fountains).  I mean like Magic Shows, etc.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Shows:  they may be pricey, but any of the Cirque shows (except Zumanity) would be appropriate.

Go see the Fremont St experience. Free and fun.

Hoover Dam


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

*discounts*

There's quite a few half-priced shows you can get by visiting the half-priced booth or Goldstar.com. Sometimes you can find discounts at TravelZoo or Ticketmaster.

Looking at magic, there's quite a few magic shows offered on Goldstar.com, plus reviews as well: Penn & Teller, Steve Wyrick, The Amazing Johnathon, Cashetta, Dixie Dooley, David Darkstone and the Stars of Magic, Steven Best and Cassandra.

http://www.goldstar.com/events/las-vegas-nv/dixie-dooley-master-mystifier.html?p=F253208EP

I pasted a URL of show from Goldstar, but you can probably find lots more on other sites.

If you're open to shows other than magic, Blue Man Group, Le Reve, Danny Gans, and a bunch of other shows were on Goldstar.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 3, 2009)

The magicians I really like that are appropriate for all ages are Mac King, Steve Wyrick, and Nathan Burton.  I think Mac and Nathan are both afternoon shows and Steve is at night.  You can get some 2-for-1 coupons for Mac King just by walking through Harrah's near the entrance. I think there may be similar coupons for Nathan Burton at the Flamingo.

By the pool area at the Flamingo are some interesting animals to see.  Flamingos, a talking parrot, and some others.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely go to see Mac King at Harrah's. His shows are at 1pm and 3pm. It's a great show suitable for everyone. We see it every time we're in Vegas. The 2-for-1 coupons are usually available at the timeshare booth in the Carnaval Court. Just don't get sucked into the tour .


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2009)

Lance Burton is excellent for all audiences, youngsters are invited onstage with the magician. There's a magic shop too. It's at Monte Carlo.

Also Leid Childrens Science Museum- http://www.ldcm.org/ We took the grandurchins there thinking it'd be good for an hour or so and had to pry them out after half a day. Great place.

Google Las Vegas Museums. There are a lot of off-strip things to see/do.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ricoba (Apr 4, 2009)

Lance Burton would be my choice over Mac King.  

I thought Mac King had a potty mouth when we saw him.  I didn't like the toilet and innuendo type humor.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I thought Mac King had a potty mouth when we saw him.  I didn't like the toilet and innuendo type humor.


Wow! That's interesting. I don't remember anything like that when I saw him.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 4, 2009)

Karen, I haven't seen him for a while but, I'm with you.  I usually always take any friends to see him and have always felt he's one of the tamest entertainers on the Strip (and the best value).  I will be going again in June and will have to check it out!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2009)

Just for clarification:  Lance Burton and Nathan Burton are two different magicians. I don't think they are related, but I'm not sure.

Nathan's show is relatively new, in the afternoon, and at the Flamingo in the main showroom.   Lance is at the Mirage, I believe.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't remember the exact act since it's been a few years, but his humor had a middle school bathroom humor mentality.  It is not blatantly sexual, but there were innuendo's and general potty talk type humor mixed into the show.

I compared him to Lance Burton, because Burton puts on a show that does not include the referenced type material, though the Burton show will cost quite a bit more.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I can't remember the exact act since it's been a few years, but his humor had a middle school bathroom humor mentality.  It is not blatantly sexual, but there were innuendo's and general potty talk type humor mixed into the show.


I'm betting that you saw someone else and not Mac King. I've seen him at least three or four times over the last few years and I don't recall anything like what you described.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 4, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I'm betting that you saw someone else and not Mac King. I've seen him at least three or four times over the last few years and I don't recall anything like what you described.




I'll take that bet 

It's this character correct?  Afternoons at Harrah's







[/IMG]​
Again, I don't remember the specific joke(s), but there was more than one innuendo referring to his private parts.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2009)

Rats!  I lost that bet.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 7, 2009)

There are some gags that are mildly suggestive, such as when he pulls a card (or a fig newton) out of his fly, or when he asks a woman to take off her clothes and tie him up during a rope trick, but it's all pretty tame stuff.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 11, 2009)

Regarding the original OP.  I think the Donny and Marie Show could be an enjoyable family outing.  Only olde tyme magic though!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 12, 2009)

Lance Burton and Nathan Burton are not related.  

Lance Burton is very child appropriate, and often will choose children from the audience to take part in his act.

Nathan Burton is not new to Las Vegas.  He's been here at least three years that I remember.  He *is* new to the Flamingo.  He used to perform in a much smaller venue, in the "V" Theater in the afternoon.  He also performed in the "V" show at night (don't think he still does), and concurrently performed in a variety evening show at either Riviera (I think) or Sahara a couple years ago.  He's a very hard working guy.

Fern


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any feed back on The Magic & Tigers of Rick Thomas, a Music, Magic and Exotic Animal Spectacular? We will be going in April 2010 and thought our son might like this one as well as Burtons show.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 1, 2010)

We just returned from Vegas with our 8 yr old Gr. d.  She went to see George Popovich Pet Show at Planet Hollywood and La Reve at the Wynn which she enjoyed both.

Also went to M&M World across from NYNY and Game Works.   Did all the free shows, plus a few with paid admission.  Didn't make it to Circus Circus..

She was truly amazed with Vegas!!!!!  Had no idea it was that big!!!   And us also, not being there for 35 years.

We did most of the strip Tuesday NY, to Mandalay Bay.  And on Wednesday from Paris to the Venetian for all the free shows. (Walked this end til we could go no more!)

Yes we are beat!!!!!   WOW   what a trip


----------



## mzd6socal (Mar 1, 2010)

Pinball Hall of Fame is great and inexpensive.
http://www.pinballmuseum.org/ My kids love it.


----------



## M&JJ (Mar 2, 2010)

We were in Vegas last summer with kids ages 12, 11 and 9 and saw the Tournament of Kings at the Excalibur.  The whole family enjoyed the show. We were able to purchase same day tickets at the Tix 4 Tonite booth for around half price.


----------



## STEVIE (Mar 2, 2010)

What about Chris Angel? Sue


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 2, 2010)

We just took our extended family, grandchildren 01 & 11, a couple of early 20 year olds, their mom, and us, and everyone enjoyed it.  At 2 for 1 its one of the best deals in town, since it includes dinner, too.  AND, you get to eat with your hands.

Fern



M&JJ said:


> We were in Vegas last summer with kids ages 12, 11 and 9 and saw the Tournament of Kings at the Excalibur.  The whole family enjoyed the show. We were able to purchase same day tickets at the Tix 4 Tonite booth for around half price.


----------



## DVB42 (Mar 3, 2010)

The following link provides information on all Las Vegas shows including their opinion if it is child rated.

http://www.vegas.com/shows/


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 3, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> We just took our extended family, grandchildren 01 & 11, a couple of early 20 year olds, their mom, and us, and everyone enjoyed it.  At 2 for 1 its one of the best deals in town, since it includes dinner, too.  AND, you get to eat with your hands.


How was the food at Tournament of Kings?  The biggest complaint I see in TripAdvisor is related to the food.  I know to take those reviews w/ a grain of salt, so if you could provide your thoughts I would appreciate it.

We are going to be in LV later this month w/ our 9yo DD and will be taking her to Lion King and also have a dinner at Texas de Brazil (her favorite restaurant).  We're looking to possibly do another show, but don't want a very expensive one (good seats at Lion King were expensive enough).  Tournament of Kings might be a possibility (especially at Tix4Tonight) -- any other suggestions?

Kurt


----------



## MollyBuzz (Mar 3, 2010)

*Rick Thomas*

My wife and I saw Rick Thomas in January, it was a good show. Not as glitzy as some, but well done..ae was funny, the tigers were beautiful, he has a few showgirls dancing periodically too, so a little something for everyone. We had the VIP passes and got to go onstage after the show, see the tigers a bit cloer (in their cages of course) and get some good photos, and he talks more about the tigers and does a Q&A session.  You can get discount tickets from Goldstar for about $25 per ticket if you don't want the VIP package. He ain't Copperfield, but it's a cool show.  We were close, and even if you know darn well how he does it, you still say "But how did he do it?"


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 3, 2010)

The food wasn't gourmet, but it certainly was more than adequate.  The kids enjoy eating with their hands.  Here's what was served:

Your choice of Coke, Diet Coke, or Water, with refills
Tomato Basil Soup (in a bowl with a handle to lift to your mouth)
Cornish Game Hen, nicely seasoned skin
Potato pieces (wedges?)
Broccoli Spears
An apple pastry dessert
Fern



PigsDad said:


> How was the food at Tournament of Kings?  The biggest complaint I see in TripAdvisor is related to the food.  I know to take those reviews w/ a grain of salt, so if you could provide your thoughts I would appreciate it.
> 
> Kurt


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 3, 2010)

*Chris Angel*

Earlier somebody asked about if Chris Angel was good for kids.  He definitely is NOT appropriate for children.  He's had several hissy fits where he used vulgarities in front of the audience.  Not jokes, but real nasties.  It is rumored that his will be the first Cirque show to be cancelled.  Perhaps before the year is out.

Fern


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 3, 2010)

We were eying the Rick Thomas show as well.  If we get tickets through GoldStar, they say the seats are assigned when we pick up the tickets.  Do we risk being in the nosebleed sections and not able to see very well?  I have no idea how large the venue is, and I couldn't find a seating chart online.

Does anyone have experience w/ non-assigned seats w/ GoldStar?  We would be going on a Monday night, if that makes any difference.

Thanks!  Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 3, 2010)

I like "O".  If you are traveling with children you may also consider the roller coaster ride at New York New York.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 4, 2010)

You have to be 54 inches for the NYNY Roller Coaster.  Gr.d wasn't tall enough.  About 2 inches short, and the 54 is without shoes!!!

Chris Angel.....saw advertisements of the show and he did not appeal to me at all.   I knew that was one Cirque show we wouldn't consider even for us.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 4, 2010)

happybaby:

Would you consider "Phantom of the Opera"?


----------



## happybaby (Mar 4, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> happybaby:
> 
> Would you consider "Phantom of the Opera"?



I never saw Phantom of the Opera" so I can't answer that.   We had thought of Lion King, but it is almost 3 hours long.  That's a few hours out of your day, getting ready and getting there

As I mentioned before, DD's (young 30's) and gr.d (8) enjoyed LaReve and the pet show both which are about 1 1/2 hours long.  Pet Show at 4pm everyday except Wednesday and I think La Reeve is off on Wed and Thurs.

Have to take into consideration that all the girl's are pet lover's!!!  They thought the show was cute and entertaining.


----------



## Dukevrj (Mar 4, 2010)

We were in Vegas in November, and saw The Lion King at Mandalay Bay. It was so good and family friendly, that we are taking our 8 y/o intwo weks to go see it.  Note: It is dark on fridays, but shows start at 7:30 PM, which is good for our son.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 6, 2010)

*Rick Thomas*

I loved and recommend Rick Thomas.  shaggy


----------



## MollyBuzz (Mar 11, 2010)

For Rick Thomas, The venue is small, so even upper level seats aren't all that high...and although the show was good, the crowd was small (he even joked about it).  Assigned seats before the s how is no risk at all IMO.  Just shows how things are slow in Vegas now, and competition for your entertainment dollar is high...


----------

